# Bypass Lopper



## bjorn773 (Jan 15, 2018)

I am looking for a lopper for my wife. She cuts alot of invasives on our land... honysuckle and buckthorn. Her Fiskars powergear is wearing out and I can't find replacement blades. Looking at reviews online I ran across A.M.Leonard as highly recommended. Can anyone offer n opinion on these ir recommendation for another brand? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bjorn773 (Jan 16, 2018)

I called Fiskars to ask about buying a replacement blade. I know they're only 40 bucks, but I don't like throwing stuff away. The customer service rep took my info and is sending me a new blade... for free. That's impressive service. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Free is always a good thing. 

Just about a month or so ago, I bought a pair of Corona by-pass loppers from Home Depot. Haven't used them as of yet, but they feel great, and look to be well made.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2018)

I sharpen my own loppers, it's not hard to do.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 16, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> I sharpen my own loppers, it's not hard to do.


Morning SS, what method do you use to sharpen?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Morning SS, what method do you use to sharpen?


I have used regular knife sharpeners to hit them if they are not too bad, most of the time I use a flat bastard file. just have to keep the angle the same and always knock the roll over on the flat side off. I use a file on hoes and shovels the same way.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 16, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> I have used regular knife sharpeners to hit them if they are not too bad, most of the time I use a flat bastard file. just have to keep the angle the same and always knock the roll over on the flat side off. I use a file on hoes and shovels the same way.


Lol, he said flat bastard! All kidding aside, you ever use a stone?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Lol, he said flat bastard! All kidding aside, you ever use a stone?


Yup, they work too. I keep these folders on my wheeler and have sharpened them many times. still cut like new. but I didn't pay no where near 50 bucks.

https://www.gerbergear.com/Cutting-Tools/Pruners-Shears/Myth-Folding-Lopper_31-002699


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 16, 2018)

And hit the back of the anvil so it’s flat. 
And check the edge of the anvil isn’t rolled over. 

Like chains......sharper the better.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 16, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, they work too. I keep these folders on my wheeler and have sharpened them many times. still cut like new. but I didn't pay no where near 50 bucks.
> 
> https://www.gerbergear.com/Cutting-Tools/Pruners-Shears/Myth-Folding-Lopper_31-002699


Dam. I got big and bigger loppers but I’m buying a pair of those. 

Doing trail maintenance it would be nice to have a small pack able pair when carrying a saw.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Dam. I got big and bigger loppers but I’m buying a pair of those.
> 
> Doing trail maintenance it would be nice to have a small pack able pair when carrying a saw.


They're really compact and work well. well made too. I got em on sale somewhere and have not been disappointed. they have cut many a limb clearing out shooting lanes and four wheeler trails.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 16, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> They're really compact and work well. well made too. I got em on sale somewhere and have not been disappointed. they have cut many a limb clearing out shooting lanes and four wheeler trails.


I am sort of a snob about loppers. Was in charge of 7000 fruit trees a while back. The Jamaicans showed me what worked best. Fiskar and Corona make two levels of loppers.

A good pro pair will run $120-140.....but a total waste of money unless you use them 9 hours a day for four months year after year. Like chainsaws and accuracy in guns.......most over buy. There are more 1/2” guns than 1/2” shooters

The whole want/need thing. And I’m very guilty.

Just keep them sharp. I use a half round file and an India stone I put a radius on with a belt sander.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 16, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> They're really compact and work well. well made too. I got em on sale somewhere and have not been disappointed. they have cut many a limb clearing out shooting lanes and four wheeler trails.


Damn it, now I have to go out and get a pair!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2018)

Went out and braved the elements, 20 degrees with snow and wind blowin hard. if the pic is blurry I was shivering.lol. but you can get an idea how big it is folded and I carry it in that box on the wheeler.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 16, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Went out and braved the elements, 20 degrees with snow and wind blowin hard. if the pic is blurry I was shivering.lol. but you can get an idea how big it is folded and I carry it in that box on the wheeler.
> 
> View attachment 626038


55 and cloudy with a chance of showers here, perfect working weather! Thanks for the pics, now get back inside.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> 55 and cloudy with a chance of showers here, perfect working weather! Thanks for the pics, now get back inside.


lol, I am, supposed to get down to 9 tonight.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 16, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> I am sort of a snob about loppers. Was in charge of 7000 fruit trees a while back. The Jamaicans showed me what worked best. Fiskar and Corona make two levels of loppers.
> 
> A good pro pair will run $120-140.....but a total waste of money unless you use them 9 hours a day for four months year after year. Like chainsaws and accuracy in guns.......most over buy. There are more 1/2” guns than 1/2” shooters
> 
> ...




I buy the best that I can afford. More times than not, I'm not disappointed.


----------



## bjorn773 (Jan 16, 2018)

I've been sharpening it but the blade doesn't sit flat against the flat backer anymore. I imagine this is from try to cut too large diameter wood. I have since given her a bow saw to use as well. Maybe a folding saw is in order.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 16, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> I buy the best that I can afford. More times than not, I'm not disappointed.


Exactly........


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 16, 2018)

bjorn773 said:


> I've been sharpening it but the blade doesn't sit flat against the flat backer anymore. I imagine this is from try to cut too large diameter wood. I have since given her a bow saw to use as well. Maybe a folding saw is in order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Take them apart and tweak the anvil or blade a little.

They will bend........they did once already. Lol


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2018)

bjorn773 said:


> I called Fiskars . . . sending me a new blade... for free.


I have had that happen with both Gilmore, and Spear & Jackson loppers. Got free replacement blades or anvils in the mail.

My preference is for compound action, _anvil_ loppers for removals. I get a lot of leverage, and good cutting on both green and dead wood. I guess that _bypass_ loppers are better for pruning live, green trees and shrubs that you want to keep.

e.g. : Ace® Compound Action Anvil Lopper, Item no: 7094428 $29.99
http://www.acehardware.com/product/...33&cp=2568443.2568444.2598674.2601434.1260310

Philbert


----------



## bjorn773 (Jan 16, 2018)

I've never tried anvil loppers. Just figured they would be more prone to smashing green wood than the shear action of a bypass. I'll have to pick up a pair of compound anvils and compare. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2018)

bjorn773 said:


> I've never tried anvil loppers


I have one of each style. After Gilmore was so good to me with the replacement, I bought one of their bypass models for green wood pruning.

The Ace Hardware model I linked is what I bought for some of my storm clean up volunteers - not worried about pretty pruning cuts, but we can cut pretty large diameter branches with the compound action.

Philbert


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 16, 2018)

It’s basic......but always have the blade up with bypass!


----------



## zuren (Jan 19, 2018)

I've been researching the very same question for the very same problem. Buckthorn is my nemesis right now.

Here are some options I've found recently:

Felco
Swiss made. All parts are replaceable. Pricey. I have a pair of their hand sheers and they are VERY nice and very solid!
https://www.felco.com/us_en/our-products/loopers.html?filter=2&p=1&value={"min":0,"max":45}

Florian
USA made in CT. Don't know about parts. Pricey. 
https://www.floriantools.com/tree-pruning-loppers

I have bent the handles of loppers with lightweight, tube handles so that is why I'm looking at the more expensive, heavy duty models. Buckthorn is a very dense wood. I'm currently using a vintage lopper where it looks like each handle and blade is 1 unit, so the whole thing is solid steel. Definitely not lightweight, but if I can get the branch or tree in the jaws, its done! But the jaws are small so that is why I'm looking at bigger option.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 19, 2018)

zuren said:


> I've been researching the very same question for the very same problem. Buckthorn is my nemesis right now.



Check out the Ace Hardware model. $30. Hardwood handles. Compound action. Replacement blade and anvil set $7.

If you are removing buckthorn you don't need a bypass lopper. Use these a lot for storm damage clean up with volunteers and they hold up well.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...33&cp=2568443.2568444.2598674.2601434.1260310

Philbert


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 19, 2018)

My wife just received a 20% off coupon in the mail from ACE Hardware just a few days ago. 

It's good from the 26-28th. The 20% off is good on any purchase.......(other than power tools and small appliances).


----------



## CR888 (Jan 19, 2018)

If you want the absolute best and are prepared to pay for it look into a NZ brand named Timbersaws™. I should have spent the money buying their loppers years ago instead of spending $100 every 12-18months on top of the line Fiskars. The Timber saws loppers will last many years used daily. Its the choice of orchid farmers that put many hours a day on them. I'd be well ahead had I pony'd up & bought the best years ago. But fiskars I can by locally where as Timbersaws products need to be imported. I use what's pictured below, they work well but I've snapped blades, bent and broke handles, had a customer drive over handle and break it on older pares. They updated them and made them stronger, this pair is over a year old. I won't buy sub $50 loppers with tube handles and compounding action that needs 2 or more actions to make one cut, they work well for a homeowner situation but will fall to hits used comercially.


----------



## lfnh (Jan 19, 2018)

Idk if someone still makes the HK Porter No2 Forester bypass lopper. Maybe try a yard sale.
Coming up on 60 years use without breakdown.


----------



## bjorn773 (Jan 19, 2018)

These certainly won't get commercial use, but we do have 25 wooded acres that are dense woody invasives. Trying to open up the understory to restore the oak savannah it once was. The loppers will see years of weekend warrior type of work.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CR888 (Jan 20, 2018)

Well for your intended use, you really should buy something decent. One tip: when cutting never twist handle while making a cut, the blades are quitle brittle & can snap. The blades are very strong if force is applied on them the way there meant to be used ie up & down. A dremel, bastard/raker file, abrasive disc or stone will keep them sharp. Like any edge type tool, keeping the blade sharp is important, the plants/trees will heal better with less chance of infection with a clean sharp blade.


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 10, 2018)

Fiskars gear loppers work very well for the money and have a life time warranty. 
http://www2.fiskars.com/Customer-Service/FAQs

I got a replacement blade for my 36" bypass loppers under warranty. 

One work of caution though is NEVER cut dead wood. Cut green wood always at a slight angle as it cuts much easier. Dead wood will roll the edge over.

For hand pruners in the orchard I use Felco #2, they are the BEST.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 10, 2018)

I brought a pair of these EZ-Cut G2 loppers and they are by far the best I've used. Cut 3 1/2" hardwood no problem. The extendable handles ( 18-42") are great for reach or for leverage. Lifetime warranty.

https://ezkutproducts.com/product/ez-kut-g2-ratcheting-lopper/


----------

